# Sprachmodul für Corel Painter 8?



## DRAGONByTE (7. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gern mal wissen, ob es eine Art Patch gibt, mit der ich meine engl. Painter Version in eine deutsche umwandeln kann?

Danke!


----------



## Nadita (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
Es gibt eine "Deutsche Sprachdatei Corel Painter 8.1". Leider konnte ich sie noch nicht probieren, da sie mit der Try und Buy Version von Painter nicht funktioniert. 
Im Prinzip stelle ich mir vor, daß man zunächst von 8 auf 8.1 upgraden muß, was kein Problem ist, wenn Du eine Seriennummer hast. Danach müßte man dann obige Datei zur Anwendung bringen. Du kannst mich gerne per e-mail ansprechen, wenn Du daran interessiert bist.

Nadita


----------

